# Bulk salt in MA



## chevymanz28 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was quoted $73.10 / ton min 25 tons delivered from national salt. Curious what everyone else is paying


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

i just paid $75 a ton pickedup from gallo construction aka national salt guess i got hosed


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Chelsea salt dock has it for 85 per ton. I live 5 min away, so it's good enough for me.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

cash price 65.00.or credit 75.00. then they like to spike it up after a few storms . tried getting our salt prices written in stone like our fuel , but they claim market / demand price .


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i got 20 ton from chelsea $68 ton picked up


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

yep, 23 ton delivered for $1500.00 here .the more you buy the more of a discount . but were good for 2 storms , we have one load left over from last year. just have to peel the scab off it .Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

same here in ct 68 ton picked up


----------



## landheerj (Mar 30, 2011)

leigh;1518252 said:


> same here in ct 68 ton picked up


Where in CT are you getting this price?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Spool it up;1518085 said:


> cash price 65.00.or credit 75.00. then they like to spike it up after a few storms . tried getting our salt prices written in stone like our fuel , but they claim market / demand price .


You come from PA to buy your salt in MA?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1518097 said:


> i got 20 ton from chelsea $68 ton picked up


Who trucks for you. Chelsea said there was no break at 20 ton when I called last week.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Gallo has a decent price on bulk and the best price on pre-treated that Ive come across,almost 30 bucks less a ton than magic dealers.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i trucked it for myself


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1518377 said:


> i trucked it for myself


Do you have a triaxle?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

friend of mine has a 10 wheeler


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

landheerj;1518318 said:


> Where in CT are you getting this price?


Ed Evans

Gateway Terminal

400 Waterfront St.

New Haven,Ct 06512

Phone: 203-467-1997

Fax: 203-468-2935


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*treated salt*

I can deliver treated salt/green melt (green dye, magnesium chloride & corn/agricultural) to all you guys for $99.00-103.50 per ton. You can also pick up salt 24 hours a day in North Grafton, MA (call ahead). Our company is The Natural Landscape you can reach us @ 508-466-8246. Sorry we do not have white salt.


----------

